# brown fuzzy algae



## Johny_Dough (Nov 30, 2010)

I have what I thought was fuzz algae... cuase it's fuzzy but after reading I'm not sure that's what it is.

75g
4x 24 T5ho 33 inches from substrate
2 on 8 hours
2 on for burst 4 hours
2x 18 HO LED's in the back corner. On for 8 hours
Injected C02. Drop checker is always green.
Daily dosing ADA Green Brightly step 2, Brightly k.
2-3 times a week dosing seachem Nitrogen and Phosphates.
Nitrate levels are 10ish
Phosphates is at around 1
Just started with Kno3 and P this last week thinking it is a phosphate deficiency.


This fuzz favors my Lace and long Java. I does not attach and easily vacuums or shakes off. But always returns by the end of the day.

I am also starting to notice old leaves on my petit nana are going yellow and getting holes (Calcium?)

Any thoughts. I have eradicated BBA and staghorn with spot treatments with excel and H2O2 but this stuff seems un effected?


----------



## Safez (Mar 4, 2011)

I was thinking maybe your lights... I had similar brown algae just run through my 120litre tank. 

Lights were crappy spectrum for plant growth and too close to the tank. 

But it's strange... shouldnt be ur lights because you only run em for 8 hours... I run my lights on 18 hours out of 24...


----------



## Johny_Dough (Nov 30, 2010)

Umm that's interesting.

Lights I have now are 
2x 6500
2x some pink fresh water plant spectrum 
Might try and swap the pink ones for 10,000

They are placed right on top of the tank but the tank is 30 inches deep.


----------



## Johny_Dough (Nov 30, 2010)

Also I do turn the LEDs on for about 1-2 additional hours first thing in the morning to feed the fish and do work/ maintenance in the tank.


----------



## Johny_Dough (Nov 30, 2010)

Ohhh and 18 hours? What are you doing a planted Algae tank?


----------



## Johny_Dough (Nov 30, 2010)

Here are some photo's of what I mean...

Turned into a little hair algae today.. (may have something to do with me forgetting to turn off the work lights last night)










Hard to see from photo but it is all the grey fuzzies on the lace part of the leaves...


----------



## Green024 (Sep 19, 2009)

Flow could be the issue, what are you running for filtration and powerheads?


----------



## Johny_Dough (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a Marineland 360 with a custom flow set up. Spray bar up top and a jet flow on the bottom which points directly at those Jave ferns. They get the best flow of the whole tank.


----------



## Johny_Dough (Nov 30, 2010)

Thought about adding something more but all the plants sway slightly and it is a discus tank...


----------

